# Non-techie here that dropped D*TV--need help with antenna



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

So I just canceled Direct, and this morning my receivers are no longer working. I need to hurry and get an antenna (HD) this weekend. I am not handy so will not be installing anything fancy.

Is there a good HD antenna that just simply plugs in and sits next to the TV?

I was surprised that my 55" Samsung TV (probably about 6 years old) does not get any channels right now. I bought a smaller Samsung (26" I think) TV a couple of years ago that does have some sort of built-in tuner. I _do _get locals on the smaller one.

Recommendations please--thanks!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It would help to know where you live, like a zip code.


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sure-75104, Cedar Hill TX


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You're lucky, Cedar Hill is where the main antennas are. You can get a nice small indoor antenna. You're no more than 5 miles from every tower and 1 mile from most.


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Good news! Now that you mention it I know exactly where those are in CH. I assume Best Buy will have a decent indoor antenna. Is there a certain type I should get? About what price range should be good enough? Thanks!!

Also if I decide to go with Dish in the near future, any of these will work when it rains and Dish signal fades?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am about 32 miles from the stations in Houston,TX and a super cheap set of old rabbit ears will PU almost all the channels.
One of the reasons is the UHF and VHF signals that the stations chose. I get one real good but the other is almost non existent.

Find out what the stations use and make sure the antenna will pick them up, especially if they are mixed like the ones I get.

Edit / Add: Be sure to program your TV channels. The new digital channels are not AIR but the DTV ones.


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

How do I find out what the stations use? Sorry all of this is pretty new to me. I've always had cable or satellite. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

maverick22 said:


> How do I find out what the stations use? Sorry all of this is pretty new to me. I've always had cable or satellite.
> 
> Thanks for true replies!


http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29


Thank you!!


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Your problem with Cedar Hill is you could have too strong a signal. A cheap set of rabbit ears should be able to receive everything broadcast in Dallas in excess of 70 digital channels.

Does your 55" Samsung have a built in ATSC tuner? Have you tried scanning for channels? Simple trial screw a short length of coaxial cable on the antenna in on the tv and then scan to see if it will find any channels.


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure if it has a built in tuner or not. I have scanned for channels but nothing showed up. I did not try a short coax though. 

Saw Best Buy has HD rabbit ears for $8.99. Think I'll try those.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good idea. Could probably use a coat hanger!

I'm using a small device I bought years ago for FM reception and it works fine. 

Why didja leave directv?


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

My contract is up, need to save, and Direct was not willing to price match Dish. I'll try to get by on the antenna until Direct gives me a good offer again. Or I may just go to Dish. Still undecided


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, and best of luck whichever way(s) you go.


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Appreciate it, Laxguy!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Straighten out a paperclip and insert it into the RF connector on the back of the TV then do your channel scan, you should bet up to 40 stations.

Make sure you are scanning for Over the Air stations, not Cable.


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

Jim, thank you! I tried a coax on my lunch break. It scanned and found quite a bit. However when I tried to watch them many of them were not showing up. For example 4 and 5 (2 of the primary locals) were showing as weak or no signal. Like i said, I'm new to this. Will have to play around more after work.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

maverick22 said:


> Jim, thank you! I tried a coax on my lunch break. It scanned and found quite a bit. However when I tried to watch them many of them were not showing up. For example 4 and 5 (2 of the primary locals) were showing as weak or no signal. Like i said, I'm new to this. Will have to play around more after work.


If it stored some channels that means you have an ATSC tuner and you were scanning for over the air channels. Did/do any of your Directv receivers have a UHF antenna on the back that screws onto a "F" connector like the antenna in on your TV? If so connect it to the TV. If not you can strip about 6-8" of shielding off a coaxial cable just leaving the copper center conductor this will serve as an antenna and probably get your Dallas stations.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Channels 2,3,4 and 5 are low VHF, but I think your channel 4.1 and 5.1 are on UHF frequencies 35 and 41 respectively.

All Virtual channels are ended with a decimal number such as 4.1, 4.2, 8.1, 8.5 and the like.

Real channel frequencies are whole numbers from 2 to 51 (excluding 37).

Digital TV virtual channels are often not the same as their actual channel frequency, especially those below channel 7, because those low channels have problems with digital transmissions mostly due to interference.

For UHF channels you need an antenna element 7-9 inches long.

Of the big 4 networks, only ABC is on a VHF frequency in the Dallas DMA - WFAA is on channel 8 virtual 8.1, all the rest are UHF frequencies.

ABC - WFAA - 8 - 8.1
CBS - KTVT - 19 - 11.1
FOX - KDFW - 35 - 4.1
NBC - KXAS - 41 - 5.1

While an indoor antenna will probably work for you, I prefer using a small outdoor antenna because indoors you get all kinds or reflections and signal attenuations (signals are even reflected and absorbed by human bodies moving around the room).

Look at the RCA ANT 751, about $45 at Wal-Mart and $30-ish on Amazon.com. it can be mounted on the wall of your house just outside, then run a coaxial cable to your TV.


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

So I ended up just getting the RCA HD rabbit ears for $8.99. Looks like I got around 50 channels or so. Not bad at all. PQ is excellent! I have noticed if I get close and am moving around the room there will be a "hiccup" in the picture. 

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good solution. Even though they carry an "HD" designation, they're hardly different from "analog" antennae! O, marketing, what hast thou wrought??


----------

